# update

## tba

i used kfind file to search for "opengl" and i located a file named "opengl-update" in sbin.   Who'da thunk it.  After a little more trial and error i realize what i really need to do is run ./opengl-update.  So i do and the rogram said something to the effect of "switching to nvidia display"

i uncomment the "Load GLX" line in XF86Config and still nothing.  still fails after "calling glx extensions"..

the screen flickers from command line to black with strange colored streaks 3 times then craps me back out to the shell.

----------

## leej

 *tba wrote:*   

> i uncomment the "Load GLX" line in XF86Config and still nothing. still fails after "calling glx extensions".. 

 

Is this something the Gentoo Desktop guide got wrong?  According to the NVidia readme, Load "glx" (the case is important - I notice you typed GLX in uppercase) should be left in the XF86Config file.  It's actually Load "dri" that should not be in an XF86Config file when using NVidia's own linux drivers.

What's the output of glxinfo once you've enabled glx in your XF86Config?  Did you merge nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx after you rebuilt your kernel?

----------

